# MMS compression VZW Note 2



## xDMONEYx (Jun 29, 2012)

Hello, I just bought my Note 2 last week and have rooted it and tried some different ROMs. I love it so far, however I am having some issues my MMS messages being overly compressed no matter what ROM or SMS app I use. Screenshots are illegible and pictures get blurry and pixelated. Does anyone have insight about this issue?


----------



## el-bori (Aug 19, 2011)

I don't have that issue, never had. What rom are you using?

Sent from my Note 2-Jelly Beans11-ElegantTheme-SaberKernel16


----------



## sammyboy405 (Jun 17, 2011)

Odd.. dont have that issue either.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## imnuts (Jun 9, 2011)

VZW will change picture sizes on the network side. Nothing you can really do until VZW allows people to send larger images or stops resizing them on their end.


----------

